# Curtis Home-Pro 3000



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Hello All,

I have a 13 year old Curtis Snow / Home-Pro 3000 on my Tacoma and we were hoping to get a few more years out of it. Last week my son noticed a cracked hose for one of the angle rams and it was leaking pretty good. Local dealer wanted $100 to install the hose so we decided to give it a shot. We pulled cover off hide-away hydraulics and notice the hose we need to replace is way at the bottom and basically impossible to get to. We pulled the other hoses off but just could not get at it. Best I can tell our best option is to pull the whole assembly out of the housing but for the life I me I can't figure out what's holding it in place. Has anyone ever dealt with this or know what the best approach would be? Here are a couple of pics, one with arrow is truck side and the other is from the front.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Here ya go. Plow off the truck. If Jack leg is not down. Lift the rear of the plow about 8 inches of ground and set on something. Pry the jackleg down and put something between the leg and a frame. Look at bottom of a frame. Remove the two 9/16 head bolts. Remove the rear attaching bolt where the cover bolted on. Carefully lift unit out and put something under it. If it sounds hard pay the guy. If I did it here it would be double that.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

That's great, thanks. Jack is up.. first hose we disconnected was that one (opps). Good thing it didn't fall on our feet! Dealer said I don't need to run through any type of bleed process when done, just work all hydraulics several times and then check fluid. Sound about right? Thanks again.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's about it.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

So, got hydraulics out, changed all the hoses and put it back together. I filled fluid and tested, the jack stand worked, ran the plow up and down a couple of times, angled right and tried left but no dice. Plow still goes up / down and jack works but it stuck at full right angle. It sounds like it's trying to move left but no movement. I checked all electrical / solenoid connections and they all look good. Any ideas?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You may have gotten dirt in a valve. Take the angle valve out and clean it. Also check the magnets with a test light to make sure you have power and ground. You can replace the valve, but its expensive.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not trying to be wise here, the dealer wanted 100.00 to change the hose. That wasn't an option then? It would have been replaced and done.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Randall Ave;2113577 said:


> I'm not trying to be wise here, the dealer wanted 100.00 to change the hose. That wasn't an option then? It would have been replaced and done.


Yup, said the same thing to myself yesterday.


----------

